# Anyone tried the deviled croaker recipe yet?



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Curious as to how it was.

Thanks


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Haven't*

But I did try a similar recipe prior reading your recipe. I might have to try yours sometimes. 

Remove fish from the frying pan after browning.
Add minced garlic, sliced scallions, and chop tomatoes.
Cook garlic, scallions and tomatoes on mediup heat until tomatoes are tender.
Add salt, pepper and little sugar to taste.

Place fish on a plate of steam rice, pour tomatoes sauce over and enjoy.



**I prefer fillets.
**I did mine without flour.


----------

